# Any Costco Universal Studios Hollywood ticket deals?



## Grim_Grinning_Girl

Hello, Costco usually sells pretty good Universal Studios Hollywood tickets available for all.  We're here and I forgot to call ahead of time to find out (no info online), and tomorrow is Easter Sunday so they'll be closed which means I can't stop by or ask until Monday, would like to plan ahead.

Anyone know if Costco currently has Costco tickets and what the offer is?

Last year I think it was $55 for two days, then in the summer time it was $55 for 5 days.

Thanks!


----------



## Grim_Grinning_Girl

Grim_Grinning_Girl said:


> Hello, Costco usually sells pretty good Universal Studios Hollywood tickets available for all.  We're here and I forgot to call ahead of time to find out (no info online), and tomorrow is Easter Sunday so they'll be closed which means I can't stop by or ask until Monday, would like to plan ahead.
> 
> Anyone know if Costco currently has Costco tickets and what the offer is?
> 
> Last year I think it was $55 for two days, then in the summer time it was $55 for 5 days.
> 
> Thanks!





Ok, so I've answered my own question.  We did stop by on the Monday following Easter Sunday.  And yes, the price has gone up a bit but it's still a great deal!  $59.00 for a 5 day pass, and this pass is good for a full year starting from the first day it's used.  And it's good for ANYONE, you do NOT need to be a Southern California resident.


----------



## CrabbyPatty

Is this offer available only in the warehouses, or online?  I just checked online and couldn't find anything about it.  Thanks!


----------



## Grim_Grinning_Girl

CrabbyPatty said:


> Is this offer available only in the warehouses, or online?  I just checked online and couldn't find anything about it.  Thanks!



Hi, it may not be available online, best bet will probably be in-person however most likely only in Southern California warehouses.  I'm in Northern California and I haven't checked but I don't believe we have admission to Universal, only parks and other attractions in our area.  If you are planning to visit I've noticed that So. Cal Costcos usually have some sort of USH deal which is often better than any other deal or coupon in the area.  

Here's a pic I took of the display, followed by the current box office prices at Universal.  You might be able to make out the SKU# if you blow the pic up, but it's not very clear, might take a few guesses to get it right:






Photo of the Box Office prices as of April 26th-ish, 2011 - Front of the Line is $119.00 :


----------



## CrabbyPatty

That is GREAT information - thank you so much!  I really appreciate the picture - very helpful.  I'll have to check our local Costcos here in Minnesota and see if they have anything like this during the summer.  If not, there's a Costco about 4 miles from Disneyland - we'll have to stop by there.


----------



## Grim_Grinning_Girl

CrabbyPatty said:


> That is GREAT information - thank you so much!  I really appreciate the picture - very helpful.  I'll have to check our local Costcos here in Minnesota and see if they have anything like this during the summer.  If not, there's a Costco about 4 miles from Disneyland - we'll have to stop by there.




Hi, oh I didn't even think to mention where we purchased our tickets.  Yes, it was in the Disneyland resort area, in the neighboring city of Fullerton which is not at all far from Disneyland, about a 10 to 12 minute drive.

The address is:

Costco Fullerton (2.07 mi.)
900 South Harbor Boulevard
Fullerton CA 92832-3098
(714) 738-7521​
Its location is great and easy to get to, from Disneyland just stay on Harbor, drive toward the main freeway which is next to Disneyland, just stay on Harbor and you'll be taken to the Costco shopping center which will be on the right side.  There's tons of other stores and businesses in that area, including a Target store and this is the same location where that Disney Character Warehouse outlet is located.

The back-up Costco in the area would be this one:

Garden Grove Costco (4.36 mi.)
11000 Garden Grove Boulevard
Garden Grove CA 92843-1206
(714) 638-6308​
Best to call ahead of time to see what's available and where.  If you are not able to find anything at the time, you can also try the Albertson's which is also in the Disneyland resort area (or Ralph's & Vons).  They usually sell admission in their Gift Card racks, deals are the standard deals, not that great but might help save a little if your only other option is to by the tickets directly from the park.


----------



## Grim_Grinning_Girl

Here's some more information:






What you purchase from Costco must be taken to the Annual Pass center, so you can't go directly to the turnstile, must be exchanged first.  Universal will ask for ID, your information is entered into their system and you will receive this pass in return.

It's good that they do this because if you were to loose your ticket they can look you up and replace it.  There is a $10.00 replacement fee, I actually had to go do this because I could not find my card anywhere, it was used last in July of 2010 (we bought 2 more for our guests on this recent trip).  The person who helped me was super nice and didn't charge the $10.00 fee  !!!!

Universal also does the bio-scan finger print thing.   Hope this helps!


----------



## JennHales

Is this only for cali residents?
Jen


----------



## Grim_Grinning_Girl

JennHales said:


> Is this only for cali residents?
> Jen



Hi, no anyone can purchase and use them, no residency policy.


----------

